
Robot Chef That Can Cook 2,000 Meals Set to Go on Sale in 2017 - devy
http://www.iflscience.com/technology/robot-chef-home-could-arrive-2017/
======
cookingrobot
This article is from April 2015, and latest on the website says it's expected
in 2018.

Looking forward to seeing more developments.

~~~
cr0sh
April 2015? What day?

Seriously - this seems like a April Fools joke, a bad one at that.

I would not make a cooking robot like this. It's like building a plane that
flaps its wings to fly.

Instead, you'd have a pantry of ingredients, some method of transporting those
ingredients (and putting back), liquids would be pumped of course, etc.

In other words, design the machine for the task. There's no reason a cooking
robot would need to have arms and hands.

That said, a purpose built machine would be an absolute bear to clean. So
difficult, in fact, that nobody would buy it.

While a machine like this, if it were practical - could probably be kept
relatively clean. Heck, if it were mounted on ceiling tracks, it could serve,
get ingredients (from fridge or pantry), put out the dishes, wash them, do the
laundry, etc...

